# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Απορροφητήρας με δυο μοτέρ - αντικατάσταση

## sdancer75

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω έναν απορροφητήρα που διαθέτει δύο μοτέρ, ένα δεξιόστροφο και ένα αριστερόστροφο. Κάποια στιγμή τον άνοιξα για καθάρισμα. Δυστυχώς μπέρδεψα μοτέρ και φτερούγες. Θέλω να τα αντικαταστήσω και τα δύο με καινούργια.

Το ερώτημά μου είναι πως τοποθετούνται αυτά (για παράδειγμα στην αριστερή πλευρά τοποθετείται το αριστερόστροφο ή ο δεξιόστροφο μοτέρ ?) και με ποιον τρόπο θεωρητικά δημιουργείται το ρεύμα αναρρόφησης στο κέντρο των δύο μοτέρ  ?



Το μοντέλο είναι Elica elislim

----------


## Gaou

δηλαδή εχεις δύο αναποδες φτερωτές ?

----------


## geoponic

καλησπερα για να δημιουργηθει αναροφηση το αριστεροστροφο μοτερ το βαζεις δεξια και το δεξιοστοφο αριστερα

----------


## sdancer75

> δηλαδή εχεις δύο αναποδες φτερωτές ?


Καλησπέρα,

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω παρά τις όποιες οδηγίες διάβασα για τις φτερωτές. Μπορεί επίσης να μπέρδεψα τα μοτέρ με τις φτερωτές όπως και τις θέσεις που τοποθετούνται τα μοτέρ μέσα στον απορροφητήρα. Το Θέμα είναι ότι θα τα αντικαταστήσω και τα δυο οπότε ήθελα να ξέρω πως να τα τοποθετήσω.

ΥΓ : Μπορεί κανείς να δώσει περισσότερες πληροφορίες πως καταλαβαίνουμε αν ένα μοτέρ είναι δεξιόστροφο ή αριστερόστροφο όπως και με τις φτερωτές ?

----------


## sdancer75

> καλησπερα για να δημιουργηθει αναροφηση το αριστεροστροφο μοτερ το βαζεις δεξια και το δεξιοστοφο αριστερα


Είσαι 100% σίγουρος ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Είσαι 100% σίγουρος ?


Για να βεβαιωθείς ο ίδιος ότι δεν είναι λάθος τοποθετημένο το πτερύγιο σε λάθος μοτέρ , θα πρέπει να παρατηρήσεις την κλίση των πτερυγίων και την φορά που αυτά θα γυρίσουν. 
Π.χ. για απλοποίηση της κλίσης πτερυγίων θα βάλω "μεγεθυμένα " παράδειγμα φτερωτής κουζίνας .
http://giaples.gr/index.php?route=pr...roduct_id=2734
Σύμφωνα με την κλίση της παραπάνω φτερωτής κουζίνας , αυτή πρέπει να γυρίσει δεξιόστροφα (προς την ομαλή εξωτερική κλίση των πτερυγίων) .
Από την πλευρά μας όπως κοιτάζουμε την φωτογραφία της φτερωτής κουζίνας , ο αέρας εισέρχεται προς το κέντρο του πτερυγίου και από την δεξιόστροφη κίνηση των πτερυγίων τείνει να διώξει τον αέρα από τις έξω πλευρές της διαμέτρου του ανεμιστήρα λόγω ομαλής κλίσης πτερυγίων προς τα έξω , διαφορετικά σε αριστερόστροφη κίνηση θα γίνεται το ανάποδο .
Για το αν πρέπει συγκεκριμένα να τοποθετηθεί ο ονομαζόμενος π.χ "δεξιόστροφος " ή "αριστερόστροφος" ανεμιστήρας στις σωστές θέσεις όπως δηλώνεται στο #3 δεν έχω σίγουρη θέση .

----------


## mastroteo

Παιδια χρονια πολλα σε ολους.
 Εχει προβλημα το αριστερο μοτερ και κανει θορυβο. 
Το βαζω λαδακι και για λιγο καιρο ειναι οκ,  και μετα παλι τα ιδια,
 και ετσι θελω να το αλλαξω. (εχουν φθαρει αξονες-κουζινετα)
Το θεμα ειναι οτι πουλανε δεξιοστροφα και αριστεροστροφα μοτερ.

Πως καθοριζεται λοιπον η φορα του μοτερ?
Κυτωντας το μοτερ απο την πλευρα της φτερωτης ή απο την πλευρα της στηριξης του μοτερ?
Γιατι  εστω οτι  βλεπεις το μοτερ απο την πλευρα της φτερωτης και γυριζει αριστεροστροφα.
Αν το δεις απο την αναποδη μερια (δλδ κατω απο τον απορροφητηρα) θα γυριζει δεξιοστροφα.

----------


## andyferraristi

> Παιδια χρονια πολλα σε ολους.
>  Εχει προβλημα το αριστερο μοτερ και κανει θορυβο. 
> Το βαζω λαδακι και για λιγο καιρο ειναι οκ,  και μετα παλι τα ιδια,
>  και ετσι θελω να το αλλαξω. (εχουν φθαρει αξονες-κουζινετα)
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι πουλανε δεξιοστροφα και αριστεροστροφα μοτερ.
> 
> Πως καθοριζεται λοιπον η φορα του μοτερ?
> Κυτωντας το μοτερ απο την πλευρα της φτερωτης ή απο την πλευρα της στηριξης του μοτερ?
> Γιατι  εστω οτι  βλεπεις το μοτερ απο την πλευρα της φτερωτης και γυριζει αριστεροστροφα.
> Αν το δεις απο την αναποδη μερια (δλδ κατω απο τον απορροφητηρα) θα γυριζει δεξιοστροφα.



Εάν μπορείς να το πάρεις σαν δείγμα θα ήταν το καλύτερο. Περίμενε όμως τους κατέχοντες το αντικείμενο μήπως σου δώσουν κάποια πιο χρήσιμη πληροφορία ...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πως καθοριζεται λοιπον η φορα του μοτερ?
> Κυτωντας το μοτερ απο την πλευρα της φτερωτης ή απο την πλευρα της στηριξης του μοτερ?


Κοιτώντας μόνο τα πτερύγια . 
Ένα παράδειγμα (μεταξύ κωδικού 52396 & 52397)
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?I...=1#prettyPhoto
η κλίση των πτερυγίων έχει νόημα να "τινάζει " τον αέρα από τα πτερύγια προς τα καλώδια της φωτογραφίας (λογικά κατεύθυνση αέρα προς έξοδο μπουρί )
Από την μαύρη περιοχή "σίτα " είσέρχεται ο αέρας .
Η Κλίση για το 1ο μοτέρ (κωδικός 52396) που το λένε αριστερόστροφο , βλέπεις ότι τα πτερύγια πρέπει να μετακινηθούν αριστερόστροφα για να "τινάξουν " τον αέρα προς τα καλώδια (= έξοδος προς μπουρί ) άρα το κοιτάς από την μαύρη σίτα (είσοδος αέρα) και μετά κοιτάς την κλίση πτερυγίων και από εκεί προσδιορίζεις τι μοτέρ είναι , αν είναι αριστερόστροφο ή δεξιόστροφο.

----------


## mastroteo

Παιδια να μην σας κουραζω αλλο, μετα την πρωτοχρονια 
θα  αλλαξω το μοτερ   και θα ενημερωσω
με φωτογραφιες τι ακριβως συμβαινει με τα αριστερα και δεξια μοτερ.
(τουλαχιστον για τον δικο μου απορροφητηρα)
Καλη χρονια σε ολους.

----------


## sdancer75

> Παιδια να μην σας κουραζω αλλο, μετα την πρωτοχρονια 
> θα  αλλαξω το μοτερ   και θα ενημερωσω
> με φωτογραφιες τι ακριβως συμβαινει με τα αριστερα και δεξια μοτερ.
> (τουλαχιστον για τον δικο μου απορροφητηρα)
> Καλη χρονια σε ολους.


Οι ξένοι τα μεταφράζουν ως εξής "Anti Clockwise Left Hand Directional Rotation" και "Clockwise Right Hand Directional Rotation"

If when you stand facing your cooker hood if the exhaust is to your left hand it is *clockwise unit*. If it is right hand then *anti-clockwise*.

----------


## mastroteo

Επειδη μεχρι να φτασω στο μαγαζι το μοτερ πουληθηκε και επρεπε
να περιμενω μια εβδομαδα μεχρι να ξαναφερει αλλο, και εγω ειχα πολλα ψησιματα στο προγραμμα,  εκανα στο παλιο μοτερ ενα περιποιημενο restoration και προς το παρον δουλευει καλυτερα απο καθε αλλη φορα. (δλδ εντελως αθορυβα)

Για την ιστορια ομως, ο απορροφητηρας ειναι ενας παλιος KALKO turbo
με 2 μοτερ, και στα ειδικα καταστηματα ονομαζουν το αριστερο
μοτερ ως αριστεροστροφο (anti-clockwise), και το δεξιο δεξιοστροφο(clockwise). 
Την φορά την βλεπεις οταν κυταξεις το μοτερ απο την πλευρα της φτερωτης.
Το μοτερ ηταν οπως αυτο της φωτογραφιας.

----------


## mastroteo

Τελικα αλλαξα και τα μοτερ. 
 Ειναι πολυ ευκολο να ξεχωρισεις το αριστερο απο το δεξι.
Και τα  δυο  ωθουν  τον αερα στην τρυπα του αγωγου οποτε 
τα βαζεις ετσι ωστε  η κοιλη πλευρα καθε περσιδας της φτερωτης 
να κυταζει προς την τρυπα του αγωγου.

----------

